# Trivia 12/22



## luckytrim (Dec 22, 2018)

trivia 12/22
DID YOU KNOW...
In most of the world’s languages the word for ‘Mother’ begins  with M.

1. What musical group of the 50's and 60's popularized the  song "The Great
Pretender"?
2. Strange Words are These ;
In Major League Baseball, what does a Sabermetrician  do?
3. What cigarette product proclaimed "you've come a long way  baby"?
4. Who Said That ??
"In the future everyone will be world-famous for fifteen  minutes."
5. What religion has a seven-day period of mourning, called  "shiva" ?
6. Who wrote 'Peter Pan' ?
7. What's the term for sounds too high for humans to hear  ?
8. Which of these famous people used their birth name  ?
  a. - Cass Elliot
  b. - Suzanne Pleshette
  c. - Tuesday Weld
  d. - Rita Hayworth

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Actor Bella Lugosi was buried in his full vampire  costume.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Platters
2. Compiles Statistics
3. Virginia Slims
4.  Andy Warhol
5. Judaism
6. J.M. Barrie
7. Ultrasonic
8. - b

TRUTH !!
His funeral service was held at 2:30 p.m. on Saturday August  18th at the
Utter-McKinley Mortuary Chapel on Hollywood Boulevard in Los  Angeles. Prior
to the service, his body lay in state in full Dracula garb.  Although Hope
Lugosi, his wife, told the press that “it was his wish” to be  buried in his
famous Dracula costume, it was actually the decision of  Lugosi’s fourth wife
Lillian and their son Bela Jr.
According to legend, Peter Lorre whilst at Bela Lugosi's  funeral and seeing
him dressed in full vampire costume quipped to Vincent Price  "Do You think
we should drive a stake through his heart just in case?".


----------

